# Do 3 car seats fit in a Honda Accord?



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

We are a 2 Honda Civics family here. Currently we have 2 kids so it works out great but we want another child soon. Don't want a van and would perfer to keep it as small as possible especially after reading gas is expected to hit $2.50 a gallon this summer ($3-4 a gallon in CA ouch!) Does anyone have 3 kids in an Accord? 3 seats won't fit in the Civics....thanks in advance.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Do you have three seat belts in the back of your Civic? If so, I bet I could fit three carseats. Probably even if you don't :LOL I've fit three in the back of my Escort many times and that is *NOT* a large seat. It is just all a trick of getting the right seats in the right configuration.

Good luck,
Kay


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Depending on the size of the carseats, it can be done.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving this to Parenting Issues...


----------



## azdesertrn (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a 98 honda accord and can fit 3 britax roundabout seats back there. It depends on what kind of carseats you use. I know I have fit other combinations of 3 seats but can't think what else- I was a CPS tech and we practiced putting seats in each others cars during training. I only have one child so I have no use for 3 carseats on a regular basis.

I have been very happy with my honda accord.

Kaye


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

My friend got three carseats in the back of her Geo Metro. Amazing stuff I tell ya.

here are some tips. I am assuming you will have a booster, toodler seat of some variety with a harness and an infant seat.

Keep the harnesses in as long as you can. The less buckleing and unbuckling of seatbelts that has to be done the better because that is the worst part.

Go with the skinniest car seats you can find. And for the baby get one with a base. Again as much as can be done outside the car the better and the less unbuckling anf buckling the better.

If you must buckle and unbuckle - Most cars have the seat devided into thirds with 2 seatbelt latches center left and 1 center right or vice versa. hook the two that have harnesses (toddler and baby) into the buckles that are together. This will prevent your older child unbuckling the baby seat and forgetting to tell you







: as well as pinched fingers.

Good luck. We had a semi- van (bigger than a station wagon smaller than a minivan) and while it sat 7 it was a pain to have carseats in there. Fortunately shortly after we had Ava it was totalled.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

just a note:

we are expecting in May and have been doing the car seat hunt and I found that on top of being a really safe seat, the baby trend infant seats also have the narrowest base on the market and work well when trying to put multiple seats in the car. you might want to check them out.


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your replies. 3 carseats in a Geo Metro or an Escort? Whoa that takes talent! Now I am curious if 3 seats could fit in my Civic. The space between the 2 seats now looks so tiny though. I know you can use those bucket infant seats without the base and the seatbelt just goes over the top but that seems way scarey to me for some reason. Lilyka you sound like a seasoned pro in this department


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We had two rows of seat in our car but the reality of three in carseat was that we couldn't flip the middle row down without taking out the car seats so they all ended up in the middle row.

Definitely use the base. I think it is darn near impossible to get just a regular infant seat installed correctly. Also anything you can do outside the car is a bonus.

I would highly recommend shopping for carseats at a stoe thatallows you try them out. You may have to invest in all new carseats but depending on which brand you go with it will probably be cheaper than buying a new car


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

I had two car seats and a booster in a civic.


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I've gotten three seats in the back of my Acura Integra. It's built on a Civic chassis, and is about the same size internally as the 4 door Civics. It's not easy or fun, but it can be done.

DH wants a mini-van, but I love my little car!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, they WON'T fit in the back of a '97 Stratus - we've tried every possible thing and can't get the two side seats more than 12" from each other without them getting wobbly (really a horrible car for carseats, the Stratus, so tough to get even just two in right).

But we did get three into a couple of other cars, including the Riviera, a Nissan Sentra (of all things!) a Maxima, and a Volkswagon Jetta (that was a real squeeze though). We only have two kids so we don't have extensive knowledge about this, just what we have gained from babysitting or having our kids babysat. But we do know that the Lincoln Navigator can fit 6 carseats in the back rows! That was one heck of a picture - we met DH's stepsisters and all their kids were strapped in back there, three on one row three on the other, it was nuts! I suppose that is probably the only way to get your money's worth out of that particular gas guzzler.


----------



## mamak (Mar 5, 2003)

i had a great friend w/ 3 seats in the back of her accord wagon for a couple years. I don't know the brand but they fit and everyone was happy...good luck
Angie


----------



## Korwynne (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm tyring to figure out if I could fit 2 convertible seats and an infant seat in the back of a Saturn... we're hoping to have the last baby around Feb next year and won't be able to get a minvan until taxes next year come back (we're putting this year and next year's money plus bonuses toward it)


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I fit two Peg Perego infant seats and a convertible seat in the back of my Civic once.

Everything fit to the preper specs but...it was a big of a nighmare as my toddler could grab both her (tiny) newborn baby brother's heads for some loving pats. Plus...I did not feel altogether safe because for some reason I like to have space around each kid and there was not even an inch to spare!!!

Do you have $30 to spare? Why not borrow an infant seat, rent an accord for a day, and strap 3 seats in there and see how it strikes you? Or really a dealership should let you do that for free.

We ended up going for a minivan. I think it might be different with just one newborn, but it took me a lot longer to recover from my cesarean than I thought AND it was extremely exhausting to try and drag my toddler from the middle seat over all the infant seat bases. At least I can console myself with the fact that we only go out on car trips about 1/10th of the time that we used to go when it was just my daughter--so our gas mileage is even better in the minvan. ;>

I guess the answer would be yes, but it VERY much depends on the seat. Now we have 3 Britax seats and no effing way would they all fit in the back seat of my civic, or an accord!


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

We have a Volvo wagon. It has seating for seven, due to a two person jump seat in the back. We can fit the three in the back seat BUT they fight really really badly when all three are in the same row like that. It is just so cramped. We have a seven, five and two year old. The seven year old is too big for the back seat(the way back jump seat) and the two year old is not big enough. So, our onl options are to put one in the way back and have no storage or put three in the middle ad have them fight.
We purchased a 1989 Toyota Van instead


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Korwynne_
*I'm tyring to figure out if I could fit 2 convertible seats and an infant seat in the back of a Saturn... we're hoping to have the last baby around Feb next year and won't be able to get a minvan until taxes next year come back (we're putting this year and next year's money plus bonuses toward it)*
I've done that! It can be done







. I've found that it really requires two people, though. I've also had two boosters and an infant seat in the back of a saturn, as well as two boosters and a rear-facing convertible. In June, we're going to have an infant seat and a rear-facing convertible (for NewBean and EliBean) and a few months after that they'll both be in rear-facing convertibles, unless my son manages to gain 15 pounds before NewBean is ready for a convertible. (Very unlikely!) :LOL


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I've been able to get a booster, a convertible, and an infant seat in a Saturn, but it was hard! Tried to add booster with our booster and convertible and it wouldn't fit-darn arms!


----------

